# Are there no place to ask about softwares here ?



## john663 (Jul 24, 2016)

Need to ask about the VLC player.
ALready tried the vlc forum but no reply there.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You haven't asked anything yet.

What's your question?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Most everyone here likes VLC player, what do you want to know about it?


----------

